# Holding Classes in a School Auditorium



## Nelson (Aug 26, 2011)

I am the auditorium manager (among many other things) for a public high school auditorium. Administration has decided to start using it to hold lecture-style high school classes a few hours a day. Has anyone else here been in a similar situation? I'm just wondering how well it has worked and what issues have come up.

I am going to provide training on Tuesday for the staff members that are going to use the space. They will need to be able to show videos and PowerPoint presentations, so I am going to show them the basics of operating the house lights, sound system, and video system. I will also talk to them about general facility considerations, such as who has access to what, what to do if something breaks, and the importance of leaving things the way they found them. Basically they need to know the basics of all of the equipment except for stage lights and followspots. Anything in particular I'm forgetting to mention?


----------



## cpf (Aug 26, 2011)

Our theatre has a Crestron system, the biggest problem we've had is people not turning on the amplifiers (which aren't integrated), they never even get to touch the "real" equipment. So, the biggest problems I've seen (as a user of these types of spaces) is a lack of documentation, or even worse, poorly done and outdated documentation that leads to people (err, me ) messing up things, then having to wait for the building tech (the only person who knows how the system works) to come, glare at me, plug some cables in, and leave with the system functional for the next 2 hours to 5 days.

So, _after_ you've done the training session, write up some plain-language "for dummies" sheets with instructions, contacts, procedures, etc, binder-ize them, and leave a few copies lying around. It'll reduce support calls from people who just forgot to turn on something. It doesn't sound like you have a pre-set Crestron-type automation system, so labelling on the actual equipment ("Set to -10," "TURN AMPLIFIERS ON FIRST!" "Is the DMX cable plugged in?" etc.) is your friend, too. For bonus points, put a "comments" sheet in with the binders and encourage people to write down problems they had so you can look into them.

Edit: On the general subject of classes in a theatre, Kyle's got it right, keep the place locked down tight and check it often. I wouldn't try to pull a "THE KIDS ARE RUINING *MY* PERFECT THEATRE" type complaint, but rather mention that "they" (custodians, teachers, you) will have to make sure nobody is abusing the space or the privilege. Then, if (when) kids (or teachers!) start misbehaving, it'll be the administrator's decision as to what level of "wear" is acceptable.


----------



## Footer (Aug 26, 2011)

It happens more then it should. The place I taught at I used the theatre for my classes and our black box was used for classes all day every day. The only time it really got ugly was around production phases of shows. We constantly had to move those classes out of the black box in order to do scenic notes. 

Few things to consider though. Having classes in these spaces causes a lot of wear on the facility. Lets face it, you put kids in a lecture hall... they are going to get bored and start tearing seats apart etc. Not saying every student will do this, but its something to be vigilant about. Keep tabs on what is happening and be prepared to push to pull the plug if you can. Of course, you will have very little weight, but its at least worth a shot. The one thing to try to keep a handle on is all the gack that gets left behind by teachers. I suggest getting a cabinet backstage for all of that type of stuff and try to keep that under control. Beyond that, keep the main rag shut if you can. Anything you can do to limit access is a plus. Good luck.


----------



## Nelson (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks to both of you for the excellent insight. No, we don't have any kind of automation system, so I will take your advice about creating a binder of helpful, easy-to-use documentation.

The comments sheet is also a good idea. I will also strongly encourage staff to let me know as soon as possible if anything seems to be funny or gets broke or is out of place. My greatest fear is that I will show up in the evening for an event, only to find serious problems that I can't solve in the hour before the event. I had that happen when a teacher tried to show a movie when I was not available and really screwed with the projector.

I will also make a point to check on the place as often as I can. We have enough evening events that I'm usually in there once a week or so anyway. Thankfully, I actually do have quite a bit of say in the issue. Right now, I don't really have a problem with them using the space for classes, so I'm not going to argue against the idea right away. But if it does become a problem, I will work with administration to find a solution or cancel the program if it gets that bad.


----------



## museav (Aug 26, 2011)

I've designed a number of systems for spaces used for performance and classes, it is very common. I had the benefit of looking at new systems so we were able to do some things that may be impractical for you but they all focused on having a 'lecture' mode that avoided having to use the more complicated performance related systems and controllers. For example, I would often split a handful of microphones to the main audio console and also to small automixer, then combine the two mixer outputs appropriately such that a lecture did not require anyone mixing.

The common complaint I hear from instructors and facility managers is that once they start holding classes in a venue that can easily start to take precedence over other uses and, as Footer noted, incur expenses that end up coming out of your budget.

I'm actually going through a very interesting situation right now at a university where we can greatly address performance audio and lighting in their performance venues without any conflicts but if they add a projector or the space gets used for lectures then the campus Instructional AV people get involved. Which is how you then get recommendations that a shoebox concert hall that is 40' to the ceiling reflectors should have saved money by using 70V distributed ceiling speakers instead of the L/C/R Nexo GEO S8 and CD12 cardioid subs arrays that were installed.


----------



## venuetech (Aug 26, 2011)

A lot depends on the teacher I had one fellow who would let the most of his class sit in the back rows, never bothered to enforce any of the "no food, no drink" policy's feet and boots on the back of the seats. He loved teaching there but was high maintenance. One day a an optional activity had a large number of students who opted out of that event. Administration just parked these kids in the place, they took attendance but were then called away for other duty's. Leaving 30 kids alone and unsupervised. everything was locked but these kids started climbing the walls to get to the box boom / catwalks
Admin had never bothered to clue me in on its grand plan. So i was very surprised at the end of the hour when i found out what was going on.


----------



## Nelson (Sep 2, 2011)

Well, the training went fairly well. The teachers that are presenting in the space are scared of the technology involved and the number of steps required to get lights, sound, and projection running each day. It will work, but I will have to spend a lot of time holding hands, which is fine. I don't mind doing that. I do think, though, that these teachers have respect for the space and will do their best to keep their classes in line.

We are also going to try to find a student that I can train to do some of the tech work for those class periods. This has actually worked out well in the past, as long as we find a competent, trustworthy student. In fact, that is how I started! I started by running lights and sound for after-school events back when our auditorium was first built and eventually was hired back to continue doing tech for the district.

I'll keep everyone up-to-date on how well this works out.

-Nelson


----------



## Lambda (Sep 2, 2011)

venuetech said:


> these kids started climbing the walls to get to the box boom / catwalks


Yikes! I understand the desire to get to the catwalks, but why the box boom?

We have classes held in the auditorium on occasion, usually for showing a movie. They just tell us ahead of time, and we do a set-it-and-forget-it thing, where all they have to do is hit play or just speak into the mic. We maintain that absolutely nobody touches the equipment except the tech crew. (especially important when the light board has one button that brings all the lights to 20% and makes them blink, and it's difficult to get rid of)


----------



## venuetech (Sep 2, 2011)

box boom gives access to catwalks and other secured areas


----------



## BNEL (Sep 3, 2011)

I see all of your concerns. I manage two performing spaces in two high schools. As I came in I advocated the operation of the facilities as performing facilities not as classrooms and after small discussion adminstration agreed. I have a brand new facility and a 20 year old facility. For the times that the performing facilities are used for a presentation or other classroom activities I have trained the staff in the systems that are automatic or have protection in the system. For instance in my newer space it has a Biamp DSP system with tha ability to run one wireless microphone remotely without turning on the sound board (yamaha M7CL). The system does have protection measures built into the system like a limiter. With my other space that has some outdated equipment there is no protection in the sound system and no automixer I require a technician to be there since there is no protection in our equipment from a standard user of the space.
I would suggest that you talk with your administration about upgrading your systems so that a standard user does not need to turn on specialized equipment like boards in order to protect what you have.


----------



## mstaylor (Sep 4, 2011)

Hopefully it will go well for you. Stress to the users that it is as important to turn off as it is to turn on. The average nontech person is concerned with learning how to get on what he needs for movies or powerpoints but is less concerned with turn off the lights when they leave. Next thing you have lekos left on for days or houselights burning out because they didn't get turned off. It isn't intentional, just not a priority for them. It will require extra viligence on your part until you get them properly trained.


----------



## teqniqal (Sep 7, 2011)

One of the issues you must address is the access to the stage and in particular, the stage rigging. As you know, you must keep any counter-weighted rigging you have in-balance, and this is to prevent a catastrophic / fatal incident from happening should someone open a rope lock that does not know what they are doing. If at all possible, the rope locks and access to the fly system ladders / stairs should be locked to prevent any unauthorized persons from entering these areas or operating the fly system.

The teachers should have a strict rule to keep students off of the stage.

Instruct them about leaving a safety light on (Ghost Light) so that anyone entering the auditorium does not do so in total darkness. This can help prevent someone from falling off of the front of the stage. You have to educate the overzealous energy saving police from turning-off the Ghost Light, too, as they seem to be drawn to them like a moth to a flame. They typically don't get the idea of a safety light until it has been drilled into them repeatedly.

I also frequently see AV carts, desks, pianos, chairs, and other teaching aids shoved-over to the side and blocking Fire Exits and aisles. For some unknown reason they think that it's OK because "We don't use that exit anyway." (true quote!)


----------



## Nelson (Sep 27, 2011)

Well, we are almost three weeks into this class, and it has been going well. I worked with the teachers before school started, then made sure I was available every day for two weeks to give them a hand setting up the equipment. Now they are on their own and doing fine!

They have been keeping the space and equipment clean. No issues have come up yet. I make a point to check everything (all equipment and the building) once a week or more and have only found one problem so far. I did find a door unlocked that should be locked. I mentioned it to the principal who immediately talked to the teachers. I haven't found that door unlocked again!

Thanks for the reminder about stage safety and blocking the exits. Thankfully (and unfortunately at the same time!) we don't have a fly system except for a motorized winch for raising/lowering our electrics. The winch is locked out and I am the only one with the key. I have been watching for anything that blocks exits, extinguishers, alarm pull boxes, etc and haven't found anything so far, but will continue to be vigilant. We don't have a ghost light, but we really should, so I will hook one up and instruct the staff that it must be left on.

-Nelson


----------



## Blacksheep0317 (Oct 5, 2011)

Two words....herding cats.

Not to anger any teachers on this site, but so far its been my experience that teachers can almost be worse than the students. Just try to play nice, play damage control and keep a tight eye out. I am currently in the same position with one of my gigs, and it has been a night mare the entire time.


----------

